# How to Look Good



## Guest

Besides from someone doing amazing, what makes someone look good? I mean fashion wise. Discuss.


----------



## Guest

you mean in snowboarding? usually clothes that get you noticed. bright colors, crazy patterns, and riding very well to complete the look. white and bright red are also good solid colors to get noticed.

some people aren't big on the bright colors and crazy patterns thing, but no one really notices people wearing plain black, brown, or blue unless they're simply amazing.


----------



## T.J.

well first i get my parents to buy me all the newest burton gear for christmas every year. new board bindings and boots. then i go out and pick up some bright florescent color/crazy pattern jacket and pants, not matching of course, as way different as i can cause thats cooler. then i sit in the lodge most of the day drinking starbucks all day making sure all of the bunnies see how good i look. every few hours ill take a run so i can sit at the top of the park for a while. 

hey everyone...come see how good i look!


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> well first i get my parents to buy me all the newest burton gear for christmas every year. new board bindings and boots. then i go out and pick up some bright florescent color/crazy pattern jacket and pants, not matching of course, as way different as i can cause thats cooler. then i sit in the lodge most of the day drinking starbucks all day making sure all of the bunnies see how good i look. every few hours ill take a run so i can sit at the top of the park for a while.
> 
> hey everyone...come see how good i look!


rofl!!!


10char


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> well first i get my parents to buy me all the newest burton gear for christmas every year. new board bindings and boots. then i go out and pick up some bright florescent color/crazy pattern jacket and pants, not matching of course, as way different as i can cause thats cooler. then i sit in the lodge most of the day drinking starbucks all day making sure all of the bunnies see how good i look. every few hours ill take a run so i can sit at the top of the park for a while.
> 
> hey everyone...come see how good i look!



That sh*t is hillarious ... lololol


----------



## Guest

assless chaps


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> well first i get my parents to buy me all the newest burton gear for christmas every year. new board bindings and boots. then i go out and pick up some bright florescent color/crazy pattern jacket and pants, not matching of course, as way different as i can cause thats cooler. then i sit in the lodge most of the day drinking starbucks all day making sure all of the bunnies see how good i look. every few hours ill take a run so i can sit at the top of the park for a while.
> 
> hey everyone...come see how good i look!


do your pants have those cool sagging suspenders? that's the fresh shit.


----------



## sedition

Don't forgot the *Latte Bib* (i.e. "bandana"), in some bright color so it pops, to wear around your neck while your knocking back that Starbucks.


----------



## Guest

some missplaced attitude is always nice


----------



## Guest

It's not about looking good as much as making other people feel like they look like shit.


----------



## Jay29

Don't foget the hair cut..

YouTube - My New Haircut


----------



## jmacphee9

Jay29 said:


> Don't foget the hair cut..
> 
> YouTube - My New Haircut


was that posted as in like everyone on the planet hasnt seen it yet? lol, still love it though..


----------



## Jay29

jmacphee9 said:


> was that posted as in like everyone on the planet hasnt seen it yet?


No..I just thought it fit with this thread.


----------



## T.J.

Jay29 said:


> Don't foget the hair cut..
> 
> YouTube - My New Haircut


never saw that til now. wow, that is pure gold!


----------



## T.J.

sedition said:


> Don't forgot the *Latte Bib* (i.e. "bandana"), in some bright color so it pops, to wear around your neck while your knocking back that Starbucks.


damn how could i forget the bandana? some one take my steeze badge away. i'm a disgrace. 

and jenn, or course i have the suspensers hanging down. i didnt mention it cause i thought that was just assumed.

now where did i put that airblaster leg bag?


----------



## cashmoney13

T.J. said:


> never saw that til now. wow, that is pure gold!


that was the first time I saw it as well... hilarious!!!


----------



## Guest

damn jagerbomb...jagermeister with beer , that must taste awful


----------



## sedition

cashmoney13 said:


> that was the first time I saw it as well... hilarious!!!


First time I've seen that, too. But I live in Boston and we have an infamous South Shore and North Shore which are FULL of those people. While I haven't seen that clip before, I've unfortunately *lived* it my entire life. And yeah, it is dead-on.


----------



## laz167

This is how every one look's here in Jersey you should see it in the summer...Yo Vinnie!!!:laugh: jager bombs!


----------



## Guest

I haven't seen that vid before but that guy must be from Jersey (or Staten Island) :laugh:


----------



## trevk#07

falconis said:


> damn jagerbomb...jagermeister with beer , that must taste awful


it is (or should be, anyways) Red Bull (not beer) & Jagermeister.... they are bomb, thus comes the name: Jager*BOMB*. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

trevk#07 said:


> it is (or should be, anyways) Red Bull (not beer) & Jagermeister.... they are bomb, thus comes the name: Jager*BOMB*. :laugh:


ow...
i thought it was beer..
still jager and red , don't seem like a good combo
red vodka and red bul on the other hand...mmm


----------



## trevk#07

I think you'd be surprised, they are quite tasty... and I don't even like drinking Red Bull by itself (worst energy drink, IMO)


----------



## Guest

But it's Budweiser he's drinking the Jager with! Yuck.


----------



## laz167

Forget Jagerbombs..That's old gotta drink Incredible Hulks'(Hennesy and Hypnotic):thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

last easter they had a guy snowboarding in a bunny suit, i thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Guest

I was boarding with this kid this one time and he had a penguin suit. Ha, it caught lots of attention. He's pretty decent too.

I think being able to actual pull some tricks off is key in looking good. You can wear whatever outfit you want. If you are sketchy at riding, you're not gonna look any good. You'll just look like a loser.


----------



## trevk#07

you know how to be cooler than the other side of the pillow?

take everything everybody says literally, buy/wear all the newest gear the day it comes out, clown on everybody else that looks similar saying they stole your steez, go through the parks all in one line disregarding anybody in line (because they suck anyways), and be great at snowboarding, otherwise slice your wrists (tip: ALONG the tracks, not against)


----------



## Guest

All blacked out - black mask and all 
bright ass bottom of my board...shines nice in photos


----------



## cashmoney13

RCstyle7 said:


> All blacked out - black mask and all


Same here, I go all black jacket, pants, helmet, and mask... and then I have white boots and bindings on a dark blue/black board.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I always laugh at the park kids with the super baggy fluorescent gear. At the same time, all one color or being all matchy-matchy is pretty gay too. Seriously, just wear what you like and be original. If you really need your mom to dress you, just go to Barnes & Noble. Go to the magazine racks. Grab all the snowboarding mags. Flip through them and copy what you see.


----------



## Nivek

On the serious side, it's the way you carry yourself and your mannerisms. Put the flyist outfit on a person that is new, and they look dumb. Take that same stuff and put it on someone who has been riding for 10 years and they look good. It does help to follow what style your stuff is aimed at though. Don't upsize on some SpecialBlend pants then wear a 'slimfit' jacket. You'll just look weird. And make sure you wear your stuff like it was designed.

Now MY opinions:
Do not wear a tall-T. Sure there is a little utilitarian aspect to it, but...just no. Don't do the Technine thing. Technine is for wannabe gangster rappers. I don't personally like how hip-hop has had such an influence. That's why I now loath DKass. You snowboard, you're not a rapper, stop hanging out with Lil'John. I don't like any of the super baggy stuff. Baggy's ok but if your 5'6" 130 you shouldn't be in XL's. And if anyone hasn't noticed, almost all the best pro's in the world don't wear stuff that enormous(Forum team would be an exception(except for Welch)). Most pros wear standard fit or skinnies. The most baggy you should go is like Jeremy Jones or JP Walker. One of my favorite locals that rides Keystone a lot wears a leather jacket and sknny jeans tucked into his boots. I'll admit I made fun of him before I saw him ride, but he's rediculously smooth. My point there is that if you're good enough, noone will care what you wear, cause your riding will outshine your clothes. I like the skinny fit. Reminds me of the skateboard roots of snowboarding. Its been a while (if it was ever actually popular) that kids have been wearing pants 3 sizes too big to skate.
<RANT/>


----------



## Guest

Everyone has their own views(or should) of what is "cool". Obviously there are some clothes that are out dated, but if that's all someone can afford then why poke fun? They are on the same hill you are and if you are trying to be something your are not they sure as hell are having a better time. "Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind." ~Dr. Seuss. Not only is the the greatest quote in relation to life it also applies to what you think people think of you. That's my rant, here is a video everyone needs to watch. Its a video about clothes and style.

chris bradshaw, bear mtn, sunday in the park, video, snowboard video | Transworld Snowboarding


----------



## Guest

sacrifice said:


> Everyone has their own views(or should) of what is "cool". Obviously there are some clothes that are out dated, but if that's all someone can afford then why poke fun? They are on the same hill you are and if you are trying to be something your are not they sure as hell are having a better time. "Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind." ~Dr. Seuss. Not only is the the greatest quote in relation to life it also applies to what you think people think of you. That's my rant, here is a video everyone needs to watch. Its a video about clothes and style.
> 
> chris bradshaw, bear mtn, sunday in the park, video, snowboard video | Transworld Snowboarding


great point. couldnt say it any better


----------



## sedition

sacrifice said:


> "Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind." ~Dr. Seuss.


Amazing. Do you know what book that is from?


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Amazing. Do you know what book that is from?


No, sorry haha.


----------



## sedition

sacrifice said:


> No, sorry haha.


Actually, it appears to not be a Dr. Seuss quote. Dr. Seuss - Wikiquote But some of the other ones are really good.


----------



## Flick Montana

Some people think Suess is overrated. I disagree.

Also, I have no idea how to look good either on the hill or off. :dunno:


----------



## Guest

Nivek said:


> On the serious side, it's the way you carry yourself and your mannerisms. Put the flyist outfit on a person that is new, and they look dumb. Take that same stuff and put it on someone who has been riding for 10 years and they look good. It does help to follow what style your stuff is aimed at though. Don't upsize on some SpecialBlend pants then wear a 'slimfit' jacket. You'll just look weird. And make sure you wear your stuff like it was designed.
> 
> Now MY opinions:
> Do not wear a tall-T. Sure there is a little utilitarian aspect to it, but...just no. Don't do the Technine thing. Technine is for wannabe gangster rappers. I don't personally like how hip-hop has had such an influence. That's why I now loath DKass. You snowboard, you're not a rapper, stop hanging out with Lil'John. I don't like any of the super baggy stuff. Baggy's ok but if your 5'6" 130 you shouldn't be in XL's. And if anyone hasn't noticed, almost all the best pro's in the world don't wear stuff that enormous(Forum team would be an exception(except for Welch)). Most pros wear standard fit or skinnies. The most baggy you should go is like Jeremy Jones or JP Walker. One of my favorite locals that rides Keystone a lot wears a leather jacket and sknny jeans tucked into his boots. I'll admit I made fun of him before I saw him ride, but he's rediculously smooth. My point there is that if you're good enough, noone will care what you wear, cause your riding will outshine your clothes. I like the skinny fit. Reminds me of the skateboard roots of snowboarding. Its been a while (if it was ever actually popular) that kids have been wearing pants 3 sizes too big to skate.
> <RANT/>


Im not tucking my "skinny" jeans into my boots...if thats what your suggesting! lol


----------



## Nivek

RCstyle7 said:


> Im not tucking my "skinny" jeans into my boots...if thats what your suggesting! lol


Um you have to...its a rule. No, I'd never do it either. I guess my main point was that you shouldn't judge someone on the way they look till after you see them ride.


----------



## Guest

i dont care if u rip better than everyone on the mountain that day, if u have jeans tucked into your boots im gonna kick you in the face in the lodge!! lol


----------



## Guest

WAIT! one exception....snowbunnys  beautiful...no kicks for you


----------



## Guest

:laugh: If I ever go pro, maybe I'll switch to skinny jeans - just to mix things up 

'Till then, I'm sticking to comfortable baggy pants 

I usually try to remember people by their helmets and goggles when I go up on the lift with them though (if their clothes are very plain); but that's just me.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

ineednewst00f said:


> It's not about looking good as much as making other people feel like they look like shit.


Ohhhhhh mercy yes.


----------



## Vlaze

I just do the inevitable, never listen to anyone who cares to comment on what I wear and if the get my attention, just respond "oh, I'm sorry, did you say something?"


----------



## Vlaze

So uh, MPD, bout those orange gloves, you a safety worker or sumfin?:laugh: Joking, joking


----------



## stoepstyle

ahah thats an amazing comeback I can only imagine the looks on their faces :laugh:


----------



## sedition

Jay29 said:


> Don't foget the hair cut..
> 
> YouTube - My New Haircut


and there is the Asian version. Quite funny. 
YouTube - My New Haircut: Asian Edition


----------



## SFshredder

Wearing something stylish. I don't really think there's a genral style. it's kind of just whatever you throw together that looks good. Every person has their own sense of style and opinion on what looks good. Just buy what you think looks good and what you like.


----------



## Guest

Karmaloop.com - Global Streetwear Culture 

.... thats how you get noticed


----------



## Guest

lol @ sakebomb


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

sedition said:


> and there is the Asian version. Quite funny.
> YouTube - My New Haircut: Asian Edition


I can't even think about My New Haircut without also thinking of this: funniest thing everrrr


----------



## Guest

mag⋅net⋅ism;115243 said:


> I can't even think about My New Haircut without also thinking of this: funniest thing everrrr


powerthirst..;omg


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

What if everything you ever wanted came in a RRROCKET CAAAAAAN!?!?!


----------



## T.J.

all new flavors like manana, fizz-bitch and gun!

lmfao


----------



## Flick Montana

That was phenomenal. It sounded like it was made by Strong Bad, but it was still very good.

"When God gives you lemons, you get a new God." F. T. W.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

It'll make you win at EVERYTHING forEVER! You'll win at running! Football! Arson! Weddings! Art! Arrrrgh!


----------



## Guest

*When others choose your fashion...*

I just started boarding this year and was fine with my leftover ski gear.:thumbsup: My wife wasn't, however; so on HER birthday she decided her present would be boarding gear she wanted to look at me in. Now I get to fall down the hill in orange-patterned-matching coat/pants complete with sag and 'gangsta' lining. On the plus side, it's really made me push myself to get real good real fast so I don't look like a total you-know-what :laugh:

Any other guys or girls here as influenced by their significant others in regards to their fashion choices?


----------



## Guest

I dress pretty loud on the mountain and I suck

don't care though, fuck everyone else.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

SHOTS




















more shots for her...I look good. 
more shots for me...she looks good.
therefore shots for everybody and everybody looks good....at least til morning


----------

